# US shipping address?



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

There are different ways to get things shipped from the US to Mexico. I would like some information on the "get a US address and we ship to you" companies verses the "P.O. box and we ship to you" companies. Any one know of really good prices out there for this kind of stuff?
How do you get your stuff shipped to Mexico?


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

This may not be a satisfactory answer, but we either wait until friends are going to the U.S. and are willing to shop and bring stuff back for us, or we just wait until we ourselves go. I usually shop with Amazon.com and arrange delivery of my purchases for the week before we arrive or during the first week of our stay. The delivery address is either my family's home or that of friends.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

I just placed an order with Amazon for 3 "Otterbox" cases for iPhone/iPod. They should arrive in about a week or 2.

Amazon ships to Mexico without having to use a PO box nor a US address. (Note, some things cannot be shipped outside the US.)


----------



## mexikatz (Mar 16, 2013)

We arrived here in January. Since then I have placed 3 orders on ebay and all 3 have been delivered to our house here in Mexico. A new pair of nike's (Calif.), a cd rom with ebooks (WA) and printer cartridges for my printer (hong kong).

Each time I told myself - if it comes it comes - if not - oh well.


----------



## arturo_b (Sep 17, 2009)

Here in Tijuana we keep private mail boxes in San Ysidro because we cross the border regularly. People in Rosarito (a half-hour south) and Ensenada (an hour south) use local services that maintain PMBs in San Diego and handle the coming-and-going for their subscribers. If I were living in Pátzcuaro, I would look for a similar service there but I wouldn't expect it to be cheap.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

johnmex said:


> I just placed an order with Amazon for 3 "Otterbox" cases for iPhone/iPod. They should arrive in about a week or 2.
> 
> Amazon ships to Mexico without having to use a PO box nor a US address. (Note, some things cannot be shipped outside the US.)


I stand corrected. My shipment arrived yesterday. That was fast....


----------



## EagleRay (Jan 8, 2013)

I can't vouch for them personally but others have used them and say they provide a good service. Might start using them myself here soon.

USABox


----------



## winbab3 (May 27, 2013)

I've shipped some items to my friends in Mexico and used a forwarding company. Personally, I think it's better to use it rather than normal shipping options available on ebay or amazone in term of customer service, long storage time and free consolidation. 
Imagine paying shipping fees for every time I buy stuffs on website, it costs a lot. I'm so happy that I found this service called Parcelzoom , it's such a lifesaver for a shopaholic like me


----------



## yossarianb52 (Dec 27, 2012)

I've heard a lot of success stories via Amazon (links below) and I understand ebay is basically hit or miss ( since its mostly private sellers) but has anyone had any particular success with say newegg.com, HP.com, Bestbuy etc.?


links to prices: Amazon.com Help: Shipping Rates to Latin America

Links to estimated times:
Amazon.com Help: Shipping Times to Latin America


----------



## yossarianb52 (Dec 27, 2012)

Update: About fifteen minutes after I wrote the above, a letter/ package arrived from my parents in NJ. $ 6.55 USPS, departed May 17, arrived today, weight less than a pound. Much faster than I thought it would get here.


----------



## BryansRose (May 25, 2009)

I use MyDakotaAddress.com, Mail Forwarding, Mail Receiving, South Dakota Residency , in South Dakota. It gives me a street address, not just a PO box. They also were handling my car license plates and renewals for me till this year, when I had to buy a Mexican car. Th service has been excellent. I use Amazon's free shipping (I accumulate my wants until I have enough for that) and have them ship free to SD, so I only pay the shipping for all my consolidated mail (I have it forwarded once a month). eBay sellers these days often offer free shipping, too.


----------



## yossarianb52 (Dec 27, 2012)

BryansRose said:


> I use MyDakotaAddress.com, Mail Forwarding, Mail Receiving, South Dakota Residency , in South Dakota. It gives me a street address, not just a PO box. They also were handling my car license plates and renewals for me till this year, when I had to buy a Mexican car. Th service has been excellent. I use Amazon's free shipping (I accumulate my wants until I have enough for that) and have them ship free to SD, so I only pay the shipping for all my consolidated mail (I have it forwarded once a month). eBay sellers these days often offer free shipping, too.


I've seen quite a few services of this type. I looked at the page but maybe i missed something. How were the rates when you were using this service?


----------



## BryansRose (May 25, 2009)

yossarianb52 said:


> I've seen quite a few services of this type. I looked at the page but maybe i missed something. How were the rates when you were using this service?


I'm still using it. The service costs, I believe, $99/year for once-a-month forwarding. I can't remember when I got my last bill for that, though. Then I pay monthly for the actual shipping costs. When they were doing my plates renewal for me, that was $5-10 for the service, can't recall which. Your best bet would be to email them and ask about the variety of services and costs.


----------

